# VB frage



## hAcKe (28. Januar 2004)

Hi

ich kenn mich noch nicht so aus mit VB.Ich wollte mir jetzt linux holen. Gebe es eine möglichkeit in linux VB zu programmieren? wenn nicht was für eine programmiersprache würdet ihr mir dann empfehlen ? ich glaub C ist am anfang noch ein bisschen zu schwer weil wie gesagt ich kenn mich ja noch nicht mal mit VB gescheit aus nur die grundlegenden sachen.

vielen dank


----------



## wOp (29. Januar 2004)

aHoi,

Visual Basic ist an sich einfach nur dummer Code wie ich meine. Da hauptsächlich in PHP & MySQL Programmiere kann ich dir ehr zu C# raten. Wenn du unbedingt eine Programmiersprache lernen möchtest dann nimm nicht Visual Basic. Denn diese stößt schon bald an seine Grenzen. Die mühe lohnt sich C# zu lernen.

Ein Wort zu Linux. Entweder du läst Windows unter Linux emulieren oder du Kaufst dir das SuSE Linux Office 8.2 oder höher. (Wers mit dem Kaufen nicht so hat, dann eben anders...) Bei dieser Linux Version kannst du sämtliche Windows Programme Installieren. Schick wie ich finde. 

Die Schülerversion (glaub um die hälfte billiger) ist unter vorlage eines gültigen Schülerausweises auch bei fast jedem Online Versandhaus zu bekommen. Einfach Schülerausweis in ne eMail klatschen...


----------



## hAcKe (29. Januar 2004)

Hi

okay aber kannst du mri noch kurz erklären was der unterschied zwischen C#,C und C++ ist?

vielen dank


----------



## wOp (29. Januar 2004)

Nicht für ungut...

www.google.de


----------



## newimer (29. Januar 2004)

Was soll das mit "dummer Code". Nenn mir mal eine Grenze die ich mit VB schnell erreiche!

cya, nEwImEr


----------



## hAcKe (30. Januar 2004)

Hi

ist es überhaupt möglich in linux mit VB zu programmieren?
außer vielleicht mit einem emulator

danke ciao


----------



## wOp (30. Januar 2004)

Wie bereits erwähnt gibt es da dieses schmucke SuSE Linux Office 8.2. Dort kannst du Standardmäßig Windows Programme Installieren auch die Microsoft Visual Studio v6 (um mal alle mit reinzunehmen).


----------



## tuxracer (30. Januar 2004)

@newimer

3D und Sounprogamming, Interruptprogrammierung.


Ich glaub all das kannst Du mit VB vergessen.
Ansonsten wenns doch geht, dann wird das Zeug so lahm laufen, dass es ne Zumutung ist.


----------



## newimer (30. Januar 2004)

Nur, so, VB wird genauso kompiliert und gelinkt wie jedes andere Programm in C auch. VB hat seit den 32 bit Windows Systemen auch vollen Zugriff auf die API sowie volle DirectX sowie OpenGL Unterstützung, also kommt mir hier nicht mit dem ältesten Vorurteil der Menschheitsgeschichte VB kommt schnell an seine Grenzen. Nebenbei erwähnt: Das nennst du schnell!? Wieviele Durchschnittsprogrammierer werden 3D jemals ernsthaft brauchen?

cya, nEwImEr


----------



## wOp (31. Januar 2004)

**tuxracer recht geb*

das will ich sehen...


----------



## FlorianH (1. Februar 2004)

Er hat recht, ist alesanere als schnell an seien Grenzen, nur weil etwas leicht zu erlernen ist, ist es nicht schlecht mich kotzt das an das alle Welt immer über VB herzieht.
Es genießt einen verdammt grossen Programmiereranteil und wenns out wäre und an seine Grenzen stossen würde dann wäre es bestimmt nicht mit ins .net Studio was einfach nurnoch die Zukunft ist aufgenommen worden.
Des weiteren gab es zu anderen Sparchen au n kleines Geschwindigkeitsdefizid was bei .net aber nicht mehr so sein wird da mann bei .net garnimmer sagen kann in was ne compillierte exe geschrieben wurde da alles gleicher u gleich schneller Maschinencode.
Und zum Wort "DUMMER CODE" das macht mich richtig rasend. Der DUMME CODE ist u wenns n schlechter Vergleich ist 10.000x weniger an seine Grenzen zu bringen wie php und bevor du den Mund so voll nimmst soltest du dich erstma informieren. Wenn du von VB keine Ahnung hast dann gib halt bütte einfach nicht deinen Senf dazu den jeder erfahrene Vb und VB .net Programmierer wird dich auslachen wenn du Ihm erzählst das vb schnell an seine Grenzen zu bringen ist.
Und als Erste Sprache c oder c++ lernen daran verzweifeln die meisten.......
MFG
Florian


----------



## wOp (1. Februar 2004)

**hust*

Ich bilde mir ein, meine Meinung hier frei äußern zu dürfen. Sich auf .NET zu beziehen ist schon ein bißchen einseitig. Ich spreche dir hiermit ein Tadel aus, da du dir wohl kaum anmaßen kannst mich in der Art zu denunzieren. 

Wenn du dich zu den meisten zählen möchtest...bitteschön


----------



## newimer (2. Februar 2004)

Was heisst da will ich sehen? Wenn du dir deine Meinung bilden willst informier dich. Fakt ist, dass VB in der Tat in Extremfällen langsamer ist als C, das liegt aber an den schwachen Kompilierern. Da aber sowieso Extremfälle (wie 3D Spiele usw.) IMMER Assembler optimiert werden, fällt auch das wieder weg. Nebenbei: Ihr sagt VB kommt SCHNELL an seine Grenzen und verweist auf 3D Programmierung. Da stimmt doch was im Verhältnis nich ganz, oder? Wieviel Programmierer durchschnittlich werden je 3D ernsthaft brauchen? Danke  

cu, nEwImEr


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. Februar 2004)

VB mit C verglichen ist nicht nur in Extremfällen langsamer, sondern eigentlich immer. VB-Compiler (von denen es ja eh nur einen gibt) binden alles mögliche ein, was überhaupt nicht benötigt wird.
VB kommt teilweise schon schnell an seine Grenzen, weil es vieles gibt, was mit VB selbst nicht gelöst werden kann: Pointer-Arithmetik, direkte Hardwarezugriffe, Aktionen auf BIOS- oder Betriebssystemebene (um nur ein paar Beispiele zu nennen) sind mit Visual Basic gar nicht oder wenn überhaupt nur über externe Bibliotheken möglich, die wiederum meistens in C geschrieben worden sind.

Abgesehen davon ist die Syntax der Sprache grauenhaft und kann zu schlechtem Stil führen. Der hier erwähnte "dumme Code" kommt zwar immer noch vom Programmierer, aber wird in verschiedenen Sprachen immer mehr oder weniger elegant ausformuliert.

Was .net angeht: Das ist nur solange die Zukunft, bis Microsoft sich für eine neue Marketing-Offensive entschieden hat. Dass VB für .net komplett überarbeitet werden musste, spricht ebenfalls für die Unreife der Sprache. Solide Sprachen wie C oder Java waren von Beginn an vollständig ausgebaut und wurden nie verändert. VB wurde mit jeder Version verbessert, Fehler wurden ausgebügelt und am Kern der Sprache herumgeschraubt, sodass Abwärtskompatibilität oft gar nicht möglich ist.
Anders ausgedrückt: Microsoft verkauft seit über zehn Jahren ein halbfertiges Softwareprodukt. Oder wie zu mir einmal jemand gesagt hat: 


> VB ist Sch****, VB.net wurde schon besser. Aber auch wenn Sch**** besser wird, bleibt es Sch****.


----------



## newimer (2. Februar 2004)

Schön, das ist deine Meinung. Ich stimme dir auch zu, dass VB immer langsamer ist, leider lässt sich der Unterschied erst ab einer gewissen (meist gar nicht erreichten) Komplexität eines Programmes bemerken.

Und nebenbei, wenn Bibliotheken in C geschrieben sind, VB aber drauf zugreifen kann, dann is das doch kein Argument dafür, dass VB an die Grenzen kommt. Im C Programm muss man genauso auf diese Bibliotheken zugreifen. Also wo ist das Problem?
Im BIOS kenn ich mich nich so aus, aber auf Betriebssystemebene gibt 0 (in Worten "Null") Unterschied zu C (soweit ich das weiss  )
Und es tut mir wirklich leid, aber ich persönlich finde den Syntax von VB um Meilen übersichtlicher als den C Syntax. Außerdem ist Abwärtskompatibilität bei VB noch nie ein Problem gewesen, solange es nicht in die Steinzeit zurückführt.


----------



## wOp (2. Februar 2004)

> Abgesehen davon ist die Syntax der Sprache grauenhaft und kann zu schlechtem Stil führen. Der hier erwähnte "dumme Code" kommt zwar immer noch vom Programmierer, aber wird in verschiedenen Sprachen immer mehr oder weniger elegant ausformuliert.



Genau meine Meinung...


----------



## momoxp (2. Februar 2004)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt. Also ich hab erst seit ner woche oder so mit VB angefangen und komme recht gut  voran. Bisher hab ich keine Fehler in VB bemerkt. Und der code ^^.... der is in kann in jedem programm un/übersichtlich sein.... es kommt auf den programmier an... (stichwort: leerzeilen, Zeilenumbrüche, etc)

Zu c++ kann ich wirklich nichts sagen... ich hab zwar Visual Studio 6.0 und hab darin ne datei die Visual C++ 6.0 heißt... aber damit komm ich einfach nicht klar....

Ich finde Visual Basic ist optimal für Neueinsteiger. (einfach und leicht)

Ist da eigentlich ein großer Unterschied zwischen den Sprachen ?
Also kann man z.B. von VB auf php, c++ oder so LEICHT umsteigen ?
ich mach auf jeden Fall erstmal mit VB weiter


----------



## wOp (3. Februar 2004)

aHoi,

von Visual Basic aus kannst du höchstens auf Delphi umsteigen. Deshalb sag ich ja. Ob ich bequem bin und mit Visual Basic anfange um später doch noch umzulernen mach ich doch gleich C++/Java/C#.

Alleine der Syntax:

If <Anweisung> Then 
 'Bla
End If

sagt doch schon alles. PHP & MySQL Owned.


*Hiermit ziehe ich mich aus dem Thread zurück. Jede Antwort die jetzt kommen könnte befriedigt mich so oder so in keinster weise.*


----------



## tuxracer (3. Februar 2004)

@all

Ich sag nicht unbedingt, dass VB voll Sch.. ist, aber es verleitet zu schlechtem Programmierstil, vor allem, wenn man es sich als erste Sprache aneignet, und z.B. auch noch VBA als Einstieg verwendet, wo man so schön fast alles mal zuerst aufzeichnen kann, um (vielleicht) nachher noch zu optimieren.

@DarioLinsky

Das mit dem einbinden von Zeugs das man nicht braucht, ist echt wahr.
hast Du schon mal ein Makro aufgezeichnet   

Echt ätzend, was da alles nicht gebraucht wird, was doch mit rein geht.


----------



## momoxp (3. Februar 2004)

Ach is doch egal....

Ich zieh mich aus dem thread zurück


----------



## newimer (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo, programmieren besteht nicht aus Makros aufnehmen!

Und um ehrlich zu sein, ich finde

If Bedingung Then
             Anweisungen
End If

um einiges übersichtlicher als

if(bedinung){anweisungen}

Außerdem kann man von VB leicht auf C umsteigen. Die einzige Umgewöhnunh is der Syntax und da kommt man schnell dahinter.

cya, nEwImEr


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Februar 2004)

> Außerdem kann man von VB leicht auf C umsteigen. Die einzige Umgewöhnunh is der Syntax und da kommt man schnell dahinter.


You made my day. 

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: irgendwie bringt diese Diskussion doch nichts, oder?


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von newimer _
> *
> Außerdem kann man von VB leicht auf C umsteigen. Die einzige Umgewöhnunh is der Syntax und da kommt man schnell dahinter.
> *



Cool, es gibt ja richtig amüsante Threads im VB Forum, sollte hier öfter mal reinschauen.


Meine Meinung zu VB kennt Dario ja schon ausgiebig.

Drum hier erstmal eine Warnung, wer nicht damit klar kommt das seine Programmiersprache von mir jetzt hier so heftig durch den Kakao gezogen wird, der 
sollte meinen Post jetzt am besten schnell ignorieren.

Eine Programmiersprache wird entwickelt, um einen gewissen Zweck zu erfüllen.

C wurde entwickelt um UNIX damit zu entwickeln.
C++ wurde entwickelt, um die beliebteste Programmiersprache, mit den damaligen revolutionäre Object Orientierte Programmierung zu erweitern.
Java wurde entwickelt, um auf embedded Plattformen zu laufen, also Waschmaschienen, Kühlschränke usw, deshalb auch der Plattformunabhängige Ansatz.
Perl, PHP, Ruby, Fortran, Smalltalk und auch Basic haben ihr Einsatzgebiet.

Basic 
*B*eginners *A*ll-purpose *S*ymbolic *I*nstruction *C*ode  
war dazu gedacht, eine sehr einfache Möglichkeit der Programmierung zu bieten, speziell für nicht technisch versierte Anwender:



> 1963 befaßten sich Thomas E. Kurtz und John Kemeny am Dartmouth College mit dem Problem, daß man Nicht-Technik-Studenten die Arbeit am Computer näherbringen wollte, damit diese später in der Wirtschaft ein grundsätzliches Verständnis besitzen.
> Man wollte dies einerseits nicht über Vorlesungen realisieren, andererseits aber auch diesen Personenkreis nicht dazu bringen, sich mit Assemblersprachen, Fortran oder Algol auseinanderzusetzen, da sie sich dort mit zu vielen Details der Programmierung befassen müssen.
> Man ging dazu über, eine eigene Sprache zu entwickeln, die speziell auf die Bedürfnisse abgestimmt sein sollte – die Geburtsstunde von BASIC. Weiter plante man, die Studenten nicht einem reinen Programmierkurs auszusetzen, sondern die Programmierung und die Arbeit am Computer im Rahmen von anderen Lehrveranstaltungen einzusetzen.
> BASIC wurde klarerweise von anderen, schon vorher existierenden Programmiersprachen und deren Konzepten beeinflußt. Zu diesen Sprachen zählten unter anderem FORTRAN (davon stammen z.B. die Schlüsselwörter FOR und STEP), ALGOL und das assemblernahe DARCISMO.
> Eine interessante Ähnlichkeit zu Assembler-Programmen (DARCISMO) hat das Befehlsformat von BASIC: Befehlsnummer, Befehl, Operand. Dies ist auch im ersten jemals veröffentlichten BASIC-Programm ersichtlich:



Das Problem ist das dies Basic schon lange nicht mehr erfüllt, diesen Auftrag. VB ist mittlerweile so komplex geworden, durch u.a auch die Inkompatibitäten, das mann von einer Programmiersprache, die für "nichtprogrammierer" geeignet ist, nicht mehr sprechen kann.

Also muss sich VB welches ja auch die möglichkeiten der "richtigen" Programmierung bietet, mit anderen Programmiersprachen messen.
Und da sieht es für VB mies aus.
VB ist langsam, und dabei nicht portabel. C#.net und Java sind beide performanter, obwohl es hier noch ein Zwischenschrit gibt.
VB ist nicht portabel.
VB ist keine Object Orientierte Sprache (ich sprech über VB nicht über VB.net).
VB bietet keinen Lowlevel zugriff.
VB Programme sind speicher, Plattenplatz hungrig.
VB bietet eigene Konzepte, die es äusserst schwer machen von VB auf eine andere Programmiersprache umzusteigen.
usw.

VB ist gut für RAD Entwicklung, hat aber durch die vorher genannten Nachteile, keine Chance gegenüber Delphi, welches Performanter, portabel (kylix) und auch Ressourcen schonend ist.

Die Unterstützung von VB durch Microsoft, war sehr hoch, und vorteil ist sicherlich das mann auch in Office mit VBA einiges erreichen kann.
Wer sein Einsatzgebiet bei Office Costumizing sieht, der kommt an VB nicht dran vorbei. Wer jedoch programmieren will, und eine universell einsetzbare Programmiersprache lernen will, der sollte einen weiten Bogen um VB machen.

Syntax:
Die Syntax ist auf anfänger optmiert. Jene die noch nicht genügend erfahrung haben um auf den ersten blick, blöcke zu erkennen u. ähnlichem.
In grossen Projekten, in denen hoffentlich nur erfahrene Entwickler arbeiten, sind sie jedoch unnötig wie ein kropf und verlängern, verschlechtern nur den Code.

Wer sich schonmal ein grösseres Projekt von > 20.000 Zeilen hat einlesen müssen, der weiss ein beschränken aufs wesentliche zu schätzen. 
Um ein programm zu verstehen, muss ich auf den ersten Blick sehen, wo die logic passiert. Und die Logic sind Methoden Aufrufe, Instanzierungen und Berechnungen. 
Dies wird aber durch dinge wie End Irgendwas kaputtgemacht, da mann erst das von einander sondieren muss.

Zu der Unterstützung von Microsoft.
VB wurde sehr populär, weil viele Firmen, ohne grosse konpetenzen Applikationen entwickeln konnten. Das diese Applikationen meist Oneway Ware sind, also einmal erstellt, nie wieder weitergearbeitet (da unwartbar), hat sich durch die sogenannte Softwarekriese gerächt. 
Jedoch einer war der Gewinner dabei, Microsoft. Microsoft unterstützt diese Sprache, weil es sich damit bares Geld verdienen lässt, und das ist ganz natürlich.
VB hat sich aber nicht aufgrund wachsender Unterstüzung der grossen Software Firmen gehalten wie das z.b bei C++ der Fall ist. Auch als Beispiel Java angebracht.
IBM Lotus Notes / Oracle Datenbanken / SAP und und und haben Java als Sprache gewählt die sie in den Produkten unterstützen. VB ist / war keine Option. Sprich es gibt keine allgemeine Unterstützung der führenden Softwareindustrie.

Nächster Nachteil:
VB gibt es nur von einem Anbieter. Microsoft. Wenn dieser die Sprache nicht mehr zu unterstützen bereit ist, stehen tausende von VB "Programmierern" wie die gelackmeierten mit ihrem VB Wissen da.

C++ Kompilier gibt es viele:
gcc / g++
intel compiler
ms compiler
borland 
um nur mal die bekanntesten zu erwähnen.

Java JRE/SDK
Sun Microsystems
Oracle
IBM 
gcj 
Bea 
Apple und und und

Um zum Thema des Threads zurückzukommen.
Wenn du auf Windows & Linux programmieren willst, ist VB so oder so nichts für dich.
Den emulator wine, gibt es nicht erst seid Suse 8.2 sondern ein paar Jahre länger, aber das ein Windows Programm unter wine lauffähig ist, ist reine glücksache. Noch mehr glücksache ist es, das das Programm einigermassen stabil läuft.

Wenn du unbedingt eine VB ähnliche Sprache programmieren willst, die auch einigermassen portabel ist, dann halte dich an Delphi. 

Mein Tip lautet wie immer: Java.
Grund ist:
Java ist bietet saubere Programmierung, nach modernen Konzepten.
Java ist eine klasse Vorbereitung auf C++. Der Umstieg fällt um einiges leichter.
Java ist schnell (wer das Konzept von Swing nicht versteht, soll hierauf gar nicht antworten, denn er macht sich lächerlich, das ist ein versprechen).
Java ist portable, Auch c++ ist portabel und wird auf der selben anzahl von Plattformen unterstützt, fast alle, jedoch mit einem grossen Unterschied. Unter C++ muss mann sich an plattformunabhängige Biblotheken halten und muss für jede Plattform erst portieren und kompilieren. Wer bei Java aufpasst (mann kann auch hier die Plattformunabhängigkeit verspielen) der kompiliert das Programm einmal, und es ist auf allen unterstützten Plattformen lauffähig. Ob Handy / PC / oder Waschmashine  Java läuft drauf.
Java ist einfach, eine risige API liest einem sprichwörtlich den Wunsch von den Lippen ab.
Java wird massiv von der Industrie unterstützt. Java Programmierer sind auf dem Arbeitsmarkt, knapp nach den C++ Speziallisten die meist gesuchten Fachleute.
Java ist sexy


----------



## Tobiasm (5. Februar 2004)

Also dass ein erfahrener Visual Basic Entwickler die Leute auslachen dürfte, die etwas gegen Visual Basic sagen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es gibt so viele Punkte, die in Visual Basic schlecht und unvollständig gelöst sind, angefangen beim Syntax bis hin zu dem Kompenenten, dass es viele gute Gründe gibt in anderen Sprachen, z.B C++, zu programmieren. Visual Basic bietet nur einen sehr schlechten Zugriff auf die Windows-API, der Code wird schnell unübersichtlich, Klassen sind nur rudimentär eingebunden, es gibt keine Templates usw.

Dennoch hat Visual Basic eine sehr gute Daseinsberechtigung. Es eignet sich ausgezeichnet um Benutzeroberflächen zu programmieren und ich kenne auch keine andere Sprache in der das besser möglich wäre. Daher nutze ich es genau dafür und programmiere den Rest in C++.

Daher glaube ich, dass man weniger streiten sollte, welche Sprache besser ist sondern sehen sollte, dass (fast) alle Programmiersprachen ihr spezielles Anwendungsgebiet haben und genau dafür eingesetzt werden sollen.

MfG

Tobias


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Februar 2004)

Danke, Christian. Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen. 
Aber dazu kommen noch zwei Dinge:
1. Die VB-Umgebung mischt sich ständig in den Code ein, was für Anfänger vielleicht ganz hilfreich sein mag, aber nach einiger Zeit nur noch nervt. Man schreibt eine If-Anweisung und merkt, dass man in einer anderen Zeile noch eine Konstante ändern muss - wenn man das If-Statement nicht zu Ende schreibt, schmeisst die IDE sofort eine Fehlermeldung raus.
2. Durch VBA kann man aus Office über API-Aufrufe alles mögliche machen, was für eine Office-Anwendung nicht nötig ist.

Zum Thema Makro: VBA-Code in Office sind wenn überhaupt Scripte und keine Makros.



> keine Chance gegenüber Delphi, welches Performanter, portabel (kylix) und auch Ressourcen schonend ist.


Eine positive Äusserung zu Pascal aus Deinem Munde. Dass ich das noch erleben darf...


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Februar 2004)

> Es eignet sich ausgezeichnet um Benutzeroberflächen zu programmieren und ich kenne auch keine andere Sprache in der das besser möglich wäre.


Delphi/Kylix oder auch der C++ Builder - ohne Frage. Vor allem, weil die Sprache dahinter ein vernünftiges OO-Prinzip bietet und nicht diese Pseudo-OOP aus VB. Ausserdem ist der Form-Designer in den Borland-IDEs komfortabler ist (Pixel statt Twips, Alignment, etc).


----------



## momoxp (5. Februar 2004)

sorry... ich wollt den thread zwar ignorieren....aber ich kann mir das nicht länger ansehen^^

Ihr seit so damit beschäftigt VB schlecht zu machen das ihr die Vorteile völlig verdrängt !
Ist ja klar das jeder die sprache am besten findet mit der er selbst programmiert(sonst hätte man sie ja nicht gewählt).
Ihr solltet damnit aufhören irgendwelchen mist zu erfinden und euch ständig zu wiederholen... (hab jetzt von euch 3-4nachteile gehört die ihr immer wiederholt).

Außerdem sind c++, C, delphi usw sicher auch nicht perfekt !


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Februar 2004)

> Ist ja klar das jeder die sprache am besten findet mit der er selbst programmiert(sonst hätte man sie ja nicht gewählt).


Ich hab VB auch schon gehasst, als ich noch damit programmiert hab.

Keine Programmiersprache ist hundertprozentig perfekt, das hat auch niemand behauptet. Es kommt immer auf den Bereich ein, in dem die Sprache eingesetzt wird - aber der angebliche Allrounder VB kann nichts, was sich mit anderen Sprachen nicht besser lösen liesse.



> Ihr seit so damit beschäftigt VB schlecht zu machen das ihr die Vorteile völlig verdrängt !


Ich mach VB doch gar nicht schlecht, das hat Microsoft auch ohne meine Hilfe hinbekommen.
Aber Du kannst ja mal diese vermeintlichen Vorteile gegenüber anderen Sprachen aufzählen.


----------



## Tobiasm (6. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *Delphi/Kylix oder auch der C++ Builder - ohne Frage. Vor allem, weil die Sprache dahinter ein vernünftiges OO-Prinzip bietet und nicht diese Pseudo-OOP aus VB. Ausserdem ist der Form-Designer in den Borland-IDEs komfortabler ist (Pixel statt Twips, Alignment, etc). *



Also bei der Sprache stimme ich Dir zu - gar keine Frage. Allerdings konnte ich mich bis heute nicht mit SDI-IDEs anfreunden. Ich finde sie eher ziemlich hinderlich beim Programmieren.
Und was die Twips angeht: Ansichtssache. Dafür muss man sich dann keine Gedanken um die PDI-Zahl des Displays machen. Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.

MfG

Tobias


----------



## Christian Fein (6. Februar 2004)

momoxp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ihr seit so damit beschäftigt VB schlecht zu machen das ihr die Vorteile völlig verdrängt !
> Ist ja klar das jeder die sprache am besten findet mit der er selbst programmiert(sonst hätte man sie ja nicht gewählt).



Ich programmiere in mehreren Sprachen, habe mir mehrere Sprachen angelernt, und wähle jene Sprache die mir in dem anstehenden Projekt am besten weiterhilft.
VB ansich habe ich nicht gelernt, aber durch knapp 2 Jahre Erfahrung mit VBScript, und die Kentnisse von Programmiersprachen allgemein, kann ich mir VB in kürzester Zeit auch anlernen.
Nachdem ich mich aber über die Features, Möglichkeiten und Probleme von VB schlau gemacht habe, bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, das ich VB nicht benötige, da es kein Aufgabenziel gibt für das VB am besten geeignet währe.
Ist das anders dann nenn mir das Aufgabenziel



			
				momoxp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im gegenzug
> Ihr solltet damnit aufhören irgendwelchen mist zu erfinden und euch ständig zu wiederholen... (hab jetzt von euch 3-4nachteile gehört die ihr immer wiederholt).
> 
> Außerdem sind c++, C, delphi usw sicher auch nicht perfekt !



Sag mir welchen Mist ich erfunden habe?
Ich kann jede meiner Aussagen belegen, wenn du eine Aussage belegt haben willst, sag bescheid.
Ich habe erst ein Post geschrieben, weshalb ich mich nicht wiederholt haben kann. Wenn ich die selben Nachteile sehe wie Dario, und es deshalb wie eine Wiederholung klingt, dann ist das nur ein Zeichen,  das dieser Nachteil doch für mehrere Leute existiert.


----------



## aquasonic (6. Februar 2004)

Da hast du vollkommen recht!


----------



## Jojo-dFG (6. Februar 2004)

Nur noch auf die Frage VB und Linux zurückzukommen:

Schon mal was von HBasic gehört?
Freeware und VB unter Linux!
Link 

*FALSCH*


> Nächster Nachteil:
> VB gibt es nur von einem Anbieter. Microsoft.


*/FALSCH*


mfg Jojo-dFG


----------



## Christian Fein (6. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Jojo-dFG _
> *Nur noch auf die Frage VB und Linux zurückzukommen:
> 
> Schon mal was von HBasic gehört?
> ...



Dann nenn mir doch einen VB Compiler, der mein unter MS VB geschriebenes Programm
ohne änderrung schluckt?



> Schon mal was von HBasic gehört?
> Freeware und VB unter Linux!



Auch hier: 
Schluckt VB ohne änderrung? nicht wirklich. PS: Die seite von "HBasic" scheint down zu sein....


----------



## daDom (12. Februar 2004)

> _Dario Linsky_Anders ausgedrückt: Microsoft verkauft seit über zehn Jahren ein halbfertiges Softwareprodukt.


Was bei Windows ja nicht anders zu sein scheint  



> _Christian Fein_Drum hier erstmal eine Warnung, wer nicht damit klar kommt das seine Programmiersprache von mir jetzt hier so heftig durch den Kakao gezogen wird, der sollte meinen Post jetzt am besten schnell ignorieren.


Das habe ich auch mal schön getan - nicht wegen deiner Kakao-Schleimspur, sondern wegen der Länge deines Postes. Da verging mir der Durst 
Nichts für ungut mein Freund!


Ich bin der Ansicht - um mich dem Thema anzuschliessen - das VB für bestimmte Zwecke gut sein *kann.*
Die Anwendungsgebiete, in denen man VB benutzt, können ja ganz individuell sein. Und wer möchte bitte mit VB 3D programmieren? 

Ich für meinen Teil würde gern C/C++ können bzw erlernen.
Jedoch war unserer alter C-Lehrer eine totale Niete in seinem vermeindlichen Fach. Blätter mit Schreibfehlern sowie verkerte Hochkommata, da seine Beispielprogramme in Word abgetippt wurden und die allgemeine Lustlosigkeit halfen einem Schüler nicht gerade beim Spass und der Lernfreudigkeit am Unterricht.
Da C/C++ ja eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit PHP aufweist, wäre es doch ganz interessant, sich damit eingehender zu beschäftigen - wenn man mit sowieso schon mit Internetpräsentation arbeitet...

Über die Syntax-freundlichkeit zwischen VB und C/C++ kann man sich - wie man sehen kann - streiten.
Jemand, der seid 5 Jahren mit Vb programmiert wird warscheinlich eher dabei bleiben, als sich mit C/C++ vertraut zu machen...
Anders herum genauso.

@Schnelligkeit:
Ich denke, das es einen Kunden bzw. einen selbst kaum interessieren dürfte, ob das Programm 10ms mehr oder weniger benötigt.  

Aber streiten lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht - soll doch jeder für das entscheiden, was ihm besser liegt!


Gruß
daDom


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Februar 2004)

> Ich bin der Ansicht - um mich dem Thema anzuschliessen - das VB für bestimmte Zwecke gut sein kann.
> Die Anwendungsgebiete, in denen man VB benutzt, können ja ganz individuell sein.


Dann zähl die Einsatzgebiete doch mal auf, für die sich VB besser eignet als andere Sprachen. 



> Über die Syntax-freundlichkeit zwischen VB und C/C++ kann man sich - wie man sehen kann - streiten.


Zwei Vergleiche:

```
Dim x As String ' <- VB
String x; // <- Java
```


```
If x = 3 Then x = 4 ' <- VB
if(x == 3) x = 4; // <- Java, C, C++, C#, JavaScript, ActionScript, ...
```
Was ist wohl einfacher zu schreiben und zu verstehen? Im zweiten Beispiel wird sogar noch deutlich, dass VB für einen Vergleich den gleichen Operator benutzt wie für eine Wertzuweisung. 



> Jemand, der seid 5 Jahren mit Vb programmiert wird warscheinlich eher dabei bleiben, als sich mit C/C++ vertraut zu machen...
> Anders herum genauso.


Jemand, der seit 5 Jahren mit VB programmiert, wird dank .net so oder so eine fast völlig neue Programmiersprache lernen müssen. Der Lernaufwand ist sogar so gross, dass viele direkt auf eine andere Sprache wie C# umsatteln.
Andersherum kann man mit Kenntnissen in Java oder C++ ohne grössere Probleme die Syntax von zig anderen Sprachen ohne grössere Probleme verstehen, da sie ziemlich ähnlich sind. Und diese Sprachen sind sowieso noch effektiver als VB.


----------



## Cthulhu (13. Februar 2004)

Tach zusammen

VB wegen seiner Syntax schlecht zu machen, ist ein bisschen billig. Was sollte schlecht sein, wenn man anstatt Klammern Wörter benützt, ok mehr Schreibarbeit, was solls. Ihr habt wohl nie in einen Cobol- Code geschaut.

Dann zur Aussgabe dass enorm viele Java-Leute gesucht werden. Stimmt leider auch nicht, Java ist zur Modesprache geworden und wird heute von vielen beherscht, resp. viele denken sie können Java programmieren. Grossfirmen suchen nach wie vor mehr Cobol-Programmiere die auf Abacus oder Z/Os ihre Anwendungen schreiben.

Für Office-Probleme kann VB in vielen Fällen eine mögliche Lösung sein (Um ein Excelsheet einzulesen brauche ich kaum ein komplexes Framework).

VB ist keine Objekt orientierte Programmiersprache,  was sie in vielen Fällen unbrauchbar macht. VB ist und bleibt eine Scriptsprache, sie wird auch interpretiert und nicht compiliert.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mit C anfangen. Musst ja nicht gleich mit Pointer, Vererbungen etc arbeiten aber mit C hast du einen guten Einstieg in eine weit verbreitete Sprache (War auch meine erste Sprache) .  Wenn du dann die C beherrscht kannst du gut auf C++ umsteigen. Java ist um zu beginnen auch nicht schlecht. Aber für Grafiken ist sie langsamer, ist leider Fact.

Gruss und einen schönen Tag

Cthulhu


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Cthulhu _
> *Tach zusammen
> 
> VB wegen seiner Syntax schlecht zu machen, ist ein bisschen billig. Was sollte schlecht sein, wenn man anstatt Klammern Wörter benützt, ok mehr Schreibarbeit, was solls. Ihr habt wohl nie in einen Cobol- Code geschaut.
> ...



Du scheinst die letzten Jahren verschlafen zu haben


----------



## Cthulhu (13. Februar 2004)

Tachwohl,

Auf was genau bezogen meinst du? Ich schlafe ja viel und gern, aber alles verschlafen tu ich nicht.


----------



## Johannes Postler (13. Februar 2004)

> If x = 3 Then x = 4 ' <- VB
> if(x == 3) x = 4; // <- Java, C, C++, C#, JavaScript, ActionScript, ...



Also wenn du mich fragst, ist VB in diesem Fall für Leute, die nicht programmieren, einfacher zu verstehen (vorrausgesetzt, sie können Englisch).
Die Frage ist nur, ob das jemanden der sowieos nichts damit am Hut hat interessiert.


----------



## Dario Linsky (13. Februar 2004)

> VB wegen seiner Syntax schlecht zu machen, ist ein bisschen billig. Was sollte schlecht sein, wenn man anstatt Klammern Wörter benützt, ok mehr Schreibarbeit, was solls. Ihr habt wohl nie in einen Cobol- Code geschaut.


Es geht nicht darum, dass es nur mehr Schreibarbeit ist. Das ist bei Cobol und Pascal schliesslich auch der Fall.
Es geht darum, dass man mit einer von C abgeleiteten Sprache leichter auf andere Sprachen umsteigen kann, die eine ähnliche Syntax haben. Dadurch wird man flexibler.



> Grossfirmen suchen nach wie vor mehr Cobol-Programmiere die auf Abacus oder Z/Os ihre Anwendungen schreiben.


Wie bitte? 



> Für Office-Probleme kann VB in vielen Fällen eine mögliche Lösung sein (Um ein Excelsheet einzulesen brauche ich kaum ein komplexes Framework).


Das ist kein richtiges VB, sondern VBA. Aber VBA bietet trotzdem dieses komplexe Framework an, was für Office-Produkte wirklich nicht nötig ist.



> Wenn du dann die C beherrscht kannst du gut auf C++ umsteigen. Java ist um zu beginnen auch nicht schlecht.


Sag ich doch die ganze Zeit. 
Und woran liegt's? An der Syntax.



> Also wenn du mich fragst, ist VB in diesem Fall für Leute, die nicht programmieren, einfacher zu verstehen (vorrausgesetzt, sie können Englisch).
> Die Frage ist nur, ob das jemanden der sowieos nichts damit am Hut hat interessiert.


Selbst für diese Leute gibt es Alternativen. Pascal wird z.B. schon lange an Schulen und Universitäten eingesetzt, um Einsteigern das Programmieren beizubringen. Trotzdem steigen viele dieser Einrichtungen jetzt nach und nach auf Java um, weil es ebenso einfach zu erlernen ist und zudem noch mehrere Vorteile bietet.
Ob man "Then" statt "{" schreibt, ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber mit den geschweiften Klammern hat man einfach mehr Möglichkeiten, sich eine neue Sprache anzusehen. Und dazu wird man mit VB sowieso alle paar Jahre gezwungen.

Kurz: Lernt man gleich eine richtige Programmiersprache, dann hat man auch mehr davon.


----------



## daDom (13. Februar 2004)

> Es geht darum, dass man mit einer von C abgeleiteten Sprache leichter auf andere Sprachen umsteigen kann, die eine ähnliche Syntax haben. Dadurch wird man flexibler.


 Gut, das muss ich dir Recht geben.
->> Java, PHP (...)


----------



## Cthulhu (13. Februar 2004)

> Es geht nicht darum, dass es nur mehr Schreibarbeit ist. Das ist bei Cobol und Pascal schliesslich auch der Fall.
> Es geht darum, dass man mit einer von C abgeleiteten Sprache leichter auf andere Sprachen umsteigen kann, die eine ähnliche Syntax haben. Dadurch wird man flexibler.


 Ja, von der Syntax her ist es sicher einfacher umzusteigen, aber was schöner ist, darüber kann man sich streiten. 



> Grossfirmen suchen nach wie vor mehr Cobol-Programmiere die auf Abacus oder Z/Os ihre Anwendungen schreiben.


 Es gibt halt weniger Cobol-als Javaprogrammiere und deswegen haben Grossfirmen mehr offene Stellen in diesem Bereich.  Im Hintergrund laufen alle Applikationen auf Abacus resp. z/OS, ist nach wie vor die performanteste Lösung.



> Das ist kein richtiges VB, sondern VBA. Aber VBA bietet trotzdem dieses komplexe Framework an, was für Office-Produkte wirklich nicht nötig ist.


 Ja das ist leider so, aber ich meine, dass zB in einem grösseren Javaprogramm ein selber programmiertes Framework doch recht schön, sauber etc. ist, d.h. dass der Arbeitsaufwand rasant ansteigt.


----------



## F_P_aus_K (1. März 2004)

Mit Visual Studio .Net ist es fast egal mit welcher Sprache man arbeitet, es ist recht 'einfach' geworden. Zugegeben muss(te) ich mich sehr stark von prozedualer nach objektorienterter programmiereung umstellen, aber lohnt sich, ist doch viel übersichtlicher. Jetzt ist auch in C++ sehr einfach Oberflächen zu erstellen. 

Irgendwo oben hab ich gelesen vb hört bei dx auf, das ist nicht richtig!

mfg
frank


__________________


----------



## Kiwi (2. März 2004)

Hi,

ich habe diesen Thread zufällig entdeckt und interessiert verfolgt. Eine direkte Meinung zu diesem Thema habe ich zwar nicht, da ich noch absoluter Neuling auf diesem Gebiet bin, jedoch habe ich eine Frage dazu.
Ich lese immer wieder das einige z.b. Java oder PHP als Einstieg oder eben als gute Programmiersprache empfehlen. Soweit ich weiß sind diese beiden Sprachen jedoch hauptsächlich fürs Internet gedacht. Was nützt mir also das mühsame erlernen, wenn ich damit keine Programme (exe) schreiben kann? Ich meine, die meisten werden wohl gerade deswegen mit programmieren anfangen, um kleine Tools bzw Anwendungen etc zu schreiben.

Oder habe ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?

Kiwi


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. März 2004)

Mit Java kann man auch Desktopanwendungen entwickeln, nur haben die eben nicht die Dateiendung .exe, sondern .jar bzw. .class und sind nicht auf Windows optimiert, sondern plattformunabhängig. Java ist nicht speziell für das Internet entwickelt worden, sondern für Programme, die unabhängig von der Hardware und dem Betriebssystem laufen können.

PHP ist zwar schon vorwiegend für das Internet gedacht, aber auch damit lassen sich soweit ich weiss unter Linux Desktopanwendungen schreiben (z.B. mit PHP/Gtk).

Wenn Du Windows-Programme im gewohnten Look & Feel haben willst, dann nimm lieber .net.


----------



## daDom (2. März 2004)

> nur haben die eben nicht die Dateiendung .exe, sondern .jar bzw. .class und sind nicht auf Windows optimiert


Allerdings kannst du nen Compiler benützen, um eine "exe" draus zu compilieren 
Java soll wirklich gut sein - ein Freund sagt, das es *die* Programmiersprache ist.


----------



## mendicus (22. März 2005)

Man hey das ist doch kaum zu glauben. Jeder Mensch, wenn er das Programmieren erlernt, lernt C. Man stelle sich einen Roboter vor, dessen Steuerung mit VB oder sonstigem Kram programmiert worden ist. Man stelle sich vor sein Auto alle Nase lang neu booten zu müssen. Geschweige denn überhaupt unter Windows zu programmieren. Um mal schnell was zusammenzuklicken ist es durchaus OK. Aber hat das tatsächlich was mit programmieren zu tun  Das halte ich für ein Verbrechen an der Menschheit. Alle Welt redet von Zukunft und .Net . DAS ist zum kotzen. DAS macht MICH rasend. Jeder kotzt sich über Viren aus und Meldungen über Kontrolle und SMS-Speicherung.... Und jeder macht mit. Bitteschön. Schöne neue Welt.


----------



## Shakie (22. März 2005)

Nun, vielleicht lernt man VB, weil es für Windows sehr praktisch ist. Man programmiert schließlich nicht um auf maschinenebene Bits zu verschieben, sondern um ein Programm zu bekommen.


----------



## mendicus (22. März 2005)

Doch genau das tue ich. Damit hat der Controller oder Rechner etwas zu tun, was in der Realen Welt eine Aktion zur Folge hat. Eine reine Applikation für den Bildschirm, welche auf Eingaben hin eine Datei irgendwo herlädt ist, so meine ich Zeitverschwendung. Denn ich kenne keine Anwendung, welche es noch nicht gibt. Und einen 1.000sten eMailClient oder ein 10.000stes Game zu programmieren, oder eine MP3-Tag-Editor... Naja. Es gibt CD-Player, DVD-Player, MD-Player, Telefone, Espressomaschinen, Autos, Flugzeuge, Brandmeldeanlagen, Aufzüge, usf. -> Controller mit Bitverschiebungsprogramm (in C oder ADA). Und es gibt noch ein Leben ausserhalb des Rechners in Cafe's und im Bett ;-) Hat mal jemand Orwell - 1984 gelesen  Das ist doch echt beängstigend, oder nicht ?


----------

